# Central AL GTG 1-9-16



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Big Al's Big Event!

This will be at my house in Hayden, AL, which is about 25 miles north of Birmingham and 1 mile off I-65. I'm trying to work it out so a few people can get away before school starts back and a couple are driving thru.


The specifics:

Where- Hayden, AL
Date- January 9, 2015
Time- 9AM til about 8-ish
Food- Snacks, drinks, and lunch will be provided.
Stuff you'll need- Bring your chair, camera, and possibly a jacket.

1) Alan (BigAl205)- 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Jon (dejo) Tahoe?
3) Erin (erinh) Honda Civic
4) Mark (Psyko) '07 Ford Mustang
5) Scott (Babs) 08 Si Sedan steaming hot mess
6) Glenn- Dodge Ram quad-cab
7) Chris (HillbillySQ) Dodge Ram





Hillbilly SQ said:


> Cars always seem to sound better when the heat isn't oppressive.


You've got that right, you could demo for an hour and not break a sweat 



ErinH said:


> yep. I'll be there, y0!


Sweet!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

let's get this a little bump for exposure.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

do you really want Al exposed all that much? could get ugly. lol.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

BigExposure


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

There's already a handful of good people that have committed to attending this. And for once I won't be the one traveling the furthest.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

being in January, I think, may work out well. Sure, it'll be dang cold most likely but at least you won't be sweating your tail off inside of a hot car.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

ErinH said:


> being in January, I think, may work out well. Sure, it'll be dang cold most likely but at least you won't be sweating your tail off inside of a hot car.


Don't forget, it's Central Alabama. It could be mid-70's 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Is the north-central Bama area weather as moody as the central Arkansas area? I think NC has AR beat and I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

BigAl205:
Please pencil me in to attend... hoping to be there.... but with two small children plus January being the start of my busy season... just pencil me in...

Hope to be there !


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Consider yourself penciled. Just two months away









1) Alan (BigAl205)- 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Jon (dejo) Tahoe?
3) Erin (erinh) Honda Civic
4) Mark (Psyko) '07 Ford Mustang
5) Scott (Babs) 08 Si Sedan steaming hot mess
6) Glenn (Glenn







) Dodge Ram Quad-cab
7) Chris (HillbillySQ) Dodge Ram
8) James (SublimeZ) 12 GMC Sierra ext cab
9) Jeremy (Sq_tsx) Acura TSX...tentative


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Big Al. You know I will be there if I am not working that day. I would never miss a chance to hang with the Alabama Gang!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I would love to go to this but my car will be in the middle of a revamp around that time, hopefully.


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

you dont have to have an operational soundsystem to come and enjoy the time


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

This is very true. If I get off my ass and finish my truck at least I could have something to listen too.

*Al sign me up* and we'll see if it pans out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice... Tim and Kelley....

Shaping up to be an AL/TN GTG....
without all the crimson and orange


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm gonna say tentative, depending on work-related stuff around that time.

1) Alan (BigAl205)- 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Jon (dejo) Tahoe?
3) Erin (erinh) Honda Civic
4) Mark (Psyko) '07 Ford Mustang
5) Scott (Babs) 08 Si Sedan (tentative)
6) Glenn (Glenn ) Dodge Ram Quad-cab
7) Chris (HillbillySQ) Dodge Ram
8) James (SublimeZ) 12 GMC Sierra ext cab
9) Jeremy (Sq_tsx) Acura TSX...tentative


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Tsmith said:


> Big Al. You know I will be there if I am not working that day. I would never miss a chance to hang with the Alabama Gang!





bigbubba said:


> This is very true. If I get off my ass and finish my truck at least I could have something to listen too.
> 
> *Al sign me up* and we'll see if it pans out.


Great to hear it, guys

1) Alan (BigAl205)- 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Jon (dejo) Tahoe?
3) Erin (erinh) Honda Civic
4) Mark (Psyko) '07 Ford Mustang
5) Scott (Babs) 08 Si Sedan (tentative)
6) Glenn (Glenn ) Dodge Ram Quad-cab
7) Chris (HillbillySQ) Dodge Ram
8) James (SublimeZ) 12 GMC Sierra ext cab
9) Jeremy (Sq_tsx) Acura TSX...tentative
10) Tim (Tsmith) Toyota Landcruiser
11) Kelly (bigbubba) 2004 Monte Carlo


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Just 42 days to go

Countdown Timer - Countdown to Jan 9, 2016 9:00 AM in Birmingham

My zip code is 35180. If you're looking for a hotel, Fultondale or Gardendale would be the best if you're coming north on I-65...Cullman if you're coming South.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been to Hayden before. A guy I used to work with in the Army a few years ago is from there. He lives in Hawaii now though. There is a slight possibility I could make it but that is just a few days after I get back from my holiday leave up in Ohio. So put me down as a maybe and I will know for sure just a few days before.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Cool deal!

1) Alan (BigAl205)- 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Jon (dejo) Tahoe?
3) Erin (erinh) Honda Civic
4) Mark (Psyko) '07 Ford Mustang
5) Scott (Babs) 08 Si Sedan (tentative)
6) Glenn (Glenn ) Dodge Ram Quad-cab
7) Chris (HillbillySQ) Dodge Ram
8) James (SublimeZ) 12 GMC Sierra ext cab
9) Jeremy (Sq_tsx) Acura TSX...tentative
10) Tim (Tsmith) Toyota Landcruiser
11) Kelly (bigbubba) 2004 Monte Carlo 
12) (bmxscion) 2005 Scion xB


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

One month away ​


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I might not be able to make this event, either. My company is needing me to travel for about 1.5 weeks right around then. And it's one of those situations where others will be counting on me to be there so I can't get out of it.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

3 more weeks


----------



## car_audio_fanatic (Nov 22, 2013)

the count down continues


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

LOL, yup. Just 2 more weeks


----------



## car_audio_fanatic (Nov 22, 2013)

I might actually have to show up for this


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Doo eeet!

The more, the merrier.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

So, quick question...would you prefer that we grill burgers and dogs, or get some really good barbecue from Dreamland?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I have thought about how to make this several times but I just have too much going on with work and home remodel. Maybe next time.

If I were going I'd say BBQ.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

From the looks of the work schedule I can't make this one dang it. My January as I feared is going to be silly. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I hate that you guys can't come. Here's the updated list

1) Alan (BigAl205)- 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Jon (dejo) Tahoe?
3) car_audio_fanatic
4) Mark (Psyko) '07 Ford Mustang 
5) Glenn (Glenn ) Dodge Ram Quad-cab
6) James (SublimeZ) 12 GMC Sierra ext cab
7) Jeremy (Sq_tsx) Acura TSX...tentative
8) Tim (Tsmith) Toyota Landcruiser
9) Kelly (bigbubba) 2004 Monte Carlo 
10) (bmxscion) 2005 Scion xB


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I sent directions to everybody on the list. If anybody else wants to attend, please let me know.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I might stretch the TL's legs if the weather isn't too bad.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

KP said:


> I might stretch the TL's legs if the weather isn't too bad.


Cool deal, Kirk! I'll send you directions.

You know extended weather forecasts aren't very reliable, but so far it looks like it's going to be partly cloudy in the upper 50's


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Depending on what website you look at, we may have some rain Saturday afternoon, but hopefully the morning will be good to go. I'll have a couple of canopies set up just in case.

Make sure to bring your chair.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

I was hoping I could get around this but due to a family illness I need to go out of town this weekend. So, I won't be able to make it.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

bigbubba said:


> I was hoping I could get around this but due to a family illness I need to go out of town this weekend. So, I won't be able to make it.


Sorry to hear that, Kelly...catch you on the next one

So, sound off if you're a definite attendee that way I can figure for food and drinks! I know SublimeZ, dejo, and Psyko are either here or on the way. Who else?


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Unless something changes between now and then. I will be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Tsmith said:


> Unless something changes between now and then. I will be there. Looking forward to it.


Cool! Did you get directions?


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes I did. Thanks!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

edit: I'll be there at least for a few hours. Looking forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Luckily, the rain held off for most of the meet. We had Mark (Psyko), Jon (dejo), Erin, Tim (TSmith), and James (SublimeZ). It was good seeing you guys again!


https://www.dropbox.com/s/lxu27nocjj...05916.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7rf7sf4nxk...05923.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/8rsa2rl9nn...10017.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ntzee53f8j...10036.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ukcqe01x9gluddv/20160109_110028.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like you guys had a great time !

Wish I could have made it


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Al for having the GTG. I had a great time and met some great people!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Tsmith said:


> Thanks Al for having the GTG. I had a great time and met some great people!


Thanks, Tim!

BTW...I think you left your chair here. PM me your addy and I'll send it to ya.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I hope you all get to come down to Mobile in March for the USACi 3x.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for hosting, Al. Was nice to put some faces to forum names I've known for years.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Good seeing you again...


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I just wanted to extend my apologies for not notifying you of my non attendance. I had just gotten back to GA after being up in Ohio for the holidays for a few weeks and it totally slipped my mind.


----------

